# Alternative to Haynets?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There are a number of box or barrel-type slow feeders:

















I really like the idea of putting a whole bale into a hay net and then putting that into a trough:








(You can only kind of see in this photo that they have holes in the trough that the net ties through so they can't pull the net out of the trough)


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I love this last idea-so perfect!!! I have a hay net and it's the biggest pain to hang high enough for safety (I'm only 5' tall)....This, however, is a great idea, and I have a spare trough just that size! "Wow, I could've had a V-8!"


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the first one the most, but I think the second one would be the most do-able for us. Ow many times a day would you reckon it would need to be filled?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Only once a day - the whole idea is for _slow_ feeding. Sometimes necessary for overweight horses, etc...


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

You could always try a hay bag.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

We've actually got a Nibblenet (The NIBBLENET ® Slow Feeder Hay Bags - thenibblenet.com - Official website of The NIBBLENET ® Slow feeder Hay Bag - Slow Feed Hay Bags for Horses). 

Our horse is an AGRESSIVE hay eater and the net has lasted almost 2 years.

The best part is that we have little to no waste.


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I've seen the nibble net before! I think we may just cut a rain barrel or something in half, then cut some wood for the top and cut holes in that, and then on the other half do the same but just make a bottom


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What people aren't keeping in mind is that a horse's jaw is designed to eat at ground level. As the horse lowers it's head, it's lower jawbone moves into "dining" position. A hay net can touch the ground if the area is clean or covered.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Saddlebag, I do agree with the idea of ground level feeding and there are nibblenets than can be put on the ground. 

We have so much sand here that that is why I don't actually feed hay directly off the ground... Yes, we use a sandclear product... I have our nibblenet attached to a fence and it ends just an inch or so above the ground. As our horse eats, the hay moves down and he is forced to follow it (down) to get his forage.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

wdblevin, put a small tarp or plywood under the net. As the horse pulls the hay, the very desired blossoms fall to the ground and the horse may be ingesting sand as he picks these up. Horses that do periodically ingest a little sand are actually wearing the points off their teeth. (nature's dentist)


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> wdblevin, put a small tarp or plywood under the net. As the horse pulls the hay, the very desired blossoms fall to the ground and the horse may be ingesting sand as he picks these up. Horses that do periodically ingest a little sand are actually wearing the points off their teeth. (nature's dentist)


Good idea... I actually had a mat underneath the original placement of the nibblenet to try to limit Chuck's sand intake. Then as the buggies became voracious, I moved the net into an in/out stall with a fan to give our boy some relief from the bloodsuckers. The stall has a concrete floor, so that is handy.

Donna


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the idea that they are bending down to eat rather then reaching up. I cant tell you how many times my horses eyes will start to tear when he ate from a hay net. I have to show those pics to my friend, I call her horse the hay vacuum, I have never seen a horse eat hay as quick as hers.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I've started using something called the hay pillow for my pony. She is a very aggressive eater and the hay lasts a long time for her. They are meant to just be put out on the ground, although there's also a hanging version. They are a lot more durable than just a net. 

Slow Feeder Hay Bags - The Hay Pillow - The Hay Pillow, Inc.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a huge Cinch Chix hay net that I put in a big, heavy water tub. When stuffed, it weighs about 40 pounds, and Ahab can still drag it out of the tub and around his paddock. Also, the hay that falls out into the bottom quickly gets moldy. You have to tip the tub over every day, and that also gets old. Maybe a grate in the bottom would solve that problem.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I have two Porta Grazers. They're a little expensive but they are amazing! They're easy to fill and really slow everything down. They're also way more durable than slow feed hay nets. Porta-Grazer - Slow Feeder, Slow Hay Feeder, Horse Hay Feeder, Restrictive Feeder, Natural Hay Feeder
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

If the horses tip the bucket and push it around or paw at it, what keeps the restrictor pan in?


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Evil said:


> If the horses tip the bucket and push it around or paw at it, what keeps the restrictor pan in?


The restrictive pan is EXACTLY the right side to fit in the bucket, perfectly straight. If it gets tipped in any way it catches on the rounded lip of the bucket. Plus the restrictive pan has 6 inch walls so it can never flip over in itself. Watch the video in the site and he demonstrators it. For the XL version it does the same thing but goes one step further in that the pan has tabs that need to be aligned to get it in ir out. Something easy for people with opposable thumbs but impossible for horses. 


I have both sizes, the XL for my warmblood mare and the original size for my yearling. They push them over and stand them back up all day long and in the 4 years since I bought my first one (the green original version w/o the tabs, the pan has come out only accident once, which in guessing us statistically about right. The holes are too small to put a hoof through so it wasn't a big deal.

Like I said my horses are super tough on them (they're like horsey weeble-wobbles that dispense food.

Also they have a plastic drain plug that can be removed with a wrench for cleaning, or if your horse is a jerk and kicks it outside and it gets filled with rain. *raises hand*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> What people aren't keeping in mind is that a horse's jaw is designed to eat at ground level. As the horse lowers it's head, it's lower jawbone moves into "dining" position. A hay net can touch the ground if the area is clean or covered.


 
Yes, raised net can cause huge problems with teeth.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Clava said:


> Yes, raised net can cause huge problems with teeth.


Mine reaches from the stall ceiling to the ground, and touches the ground when it starts to thin out. Sometimes Ahab can get the hay out, but other times it just sits there. I don't know if the hay is too coarse or if his ... well, I don't know why he can't work it sometimes, but he can't. I got the biggest size openings they offer. 

I also built a steel frame and secured a net inside, like a sheet, which rides up and down inside a huge, sturdy plastic tub. But I am afraid he will get a tooth caught in the net, and, of course, without a grid bottom old hay quickly piles up. Even after a day or two the bottom layer it is inedible.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Captain Evil said:


> Mine reaches from the stall ceiling to the ground, and touches the ground when it starts to thin out. Sometimes Ahab can get the hay out, but other times it just sits there. I don't know if the hay is too coarse or if his ... well, I don't know why he can't work it sometimes, but he can't. I got the biggest size openings they offer.
> 
> I also built a steel frame and secured a net inside, like a sheet, which rides up and down inside a huge, sturdy plastic tub. But I am afraid he will get a tooth caught in the net, and, of course, without a grid bottom old hay quickly piles up. Even after a day or two the bottom layer it is inedible.


 
I actually meant the way they work and grind and grow is affected if the horses heads are raised rather than teeth getting stuck. Out equine dentist was very against the use of hay nets.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

You can hang the hay nets so that they're just above the ground, so the hay is not elevated more than 12-18", but I still like some of the other ground based slow feeders better. Hanging a net that low is risky if your horse is shod, too. They can catch the back of a shoe in the net. It's also easier for them to put a foot on the net and rip it apart. The hay pillow I posted is also fed on the ground, but has a net in the front so is still a problem for shod horses. I'd love to know how well some of the home built slow feeders work. I haven't taken the time/money to put one together. Neither of my horses has traditional metal shoes, so the pillow and low hanging nets have been working for us.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Wasn't the OP looking for Hay net free solutions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Wasn't the OP looking for Hay net free solutions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was, but that was because I heard that Haynets weren't good and I should use something else


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Could I just use a bucket, hooked to a lower post on the fence and fill it with hay? Or is the barrel idea better? Could I use the bottom part of a barrel for a trough, and then do something to the other side?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

bucket isn't big enough:-( I have some deep feeding troughs & my horses still like to toss the hay out of them:-x. Besides having a slow feed net or grate on them I don't see how to stop that practice:lol:


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Okay, I think that we just might pick up another rain barrel and secure it- so no horseys have a humongo treat dispensing toy all of the sudden. It would be relatively easy to cut a circle of plywood and cut holes in it, to fit in the rain barrel on top of hay right? Would most likely the horses take turns in it?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

They would probably fight over the hay if only one can eat at a time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh  hmm... Do you think a standard rain barrel could fit two heads? Heh if not we could just pick up another one. How much do you think they would run?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think the rain barrel idea is a good one. Goodness knows what someone actually stored in the barrels if you're buying used ones.

Make a giant box and put a grate on it. Even lattice fencing will work.

How To Slow Down - Bootlegging | EasyCare

http://www.laminitishelp.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/11-10-2012-Kurt-Feeder.png

http://www.themoneypitranch.com/misc/whitelatticeslowfeeder.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

It's still utilizing a hay net, but this was our slow feeder solution. The barrels are bolted into trees and then we just fill each one with hay once a day. We have 6 of them set up for 6 horses so that everyone can have their own if they don't feel like sharing.

We would have like to put them down a little lower, but we have a certain 16H mare that already tries to get the tops off...don't want to make it easier on her and then find her with her head shoved down in the barrel. Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmm, looks pretty decent. But what about the jaw and the 'dining position'? And it it easily accessible?


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

They're low enough for the horses to eat with their heads down, but not low enough to mimic eating directly off of the ground. We had to compromise with the height for various reasons. They could be placed lower.

They are very easy to fill though. We drag 3 - 4 bales out, pop the tops open, dump 1/2 - 3/4 of a bale in each one and close them up.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't read this whole thread, but is this solely for outdoor use? What about, like, the metal ones?

/WowISoundStupid


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Even tho my nets were tied high the horses would pull hay out, lower their head to chew, check the mat underneath for blossoms, the reach up for another bite. As they chewed and swallowed the head was in a natural position. By the time the net was empty, it would be touching the mat.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Even tho my nets were tied high the horses would pull hay out, lower their head to chew, check the mat underneath for blossoms, the reach up for another bite. As they chewed and swallowed the head was in a natural position. By the time the net was empty, it would be touching the mat.


I will have to watch mine eating tonight and see if they do similar.

If you think about horses in the wild they don't necessarily eat with their faces down on the ground all of the time. They grab a bite and pick their head up some to look around while they chew.


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Okay &#55357;&#56842; thanks
I think that the one barrel net thing was pretty good.. Wait... Then couldn't we just use a really big Haynet if they pull the hay out, and they move their head into position?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

If you like the barrel idea, here is what I did. 










I bought a big muck bucket from a local feed store, which eliminates having anything nasty in a used rain barrel. It was a super big sized hay net, and it had 2x2 inch opening, which was to big for my horses that are used to small mesh hay nets (it would last 3 hours), so I doubled it onto itself (folded it in half). Then I weaved a thick rope through the edges of the hay net, slipped it over the top of the muck bucket, and tie the ends tight. To prevent the horses from throwing it around I tied one handle to a tree.

Here is a close up of the edge. There is a lip on the bucket that keeps it down for the most part, but for more aggressive horses you might have to tie the hay net directly onto the bucket. 










In use


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Hhmm! That does look pretty effective... Do you think I could use one of the Rubbermaid round bins?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

You could try, but I would worry about it not being hardy enough. If they are flexible at all, the top net could just pop off when the tub is shifted. If you have one lying around though I would give it a try.


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Again, if its like that couldn't I just use the hay net in the first place? Or would his all just be easier to put a couple bales for each horse in there a day?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When there was less snow, I'd fill my nets which held about 3 flakes of hay and toss then into the snow, like big pillows. The cord around the top forms a loop which I undid. I just pull it tight, tie a knot and toss. The horses have fun tossing them around. Then they go back and clean up the blossoms that land on top of the snow. The only time my nets are tied inside is during fly season when the horses don't want to come out.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

MinuitMouse said:


> Again, if its like that couldn't I just use the hay net in the first place? Or would his all just be easier to put a couple bales for each horse in there a day?


Hay nets with drawstrings are just a pain to fill!


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Hay nets with drawstrings are just a pain to fill!


Oh.. Well I will see what I can do


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

MinuitMouse said:


> Oh.. Well I will see what I can do


By all means, buy one and try it out! After a year, I just decided to try something different.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Hay nets with drawstrings are just a pain to fill!


Get a round rubbermaid trashcan. The opening of the drawstring hay nets fits perfectly around the rim, and you can just dump the hay in! That's what I do


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Honestly... I think just throwing the bale out will be a heck of a lot easier


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

MinuitMouse said:


> Honestly... I think just throwing the bale out will be a heck of a lot easier


By experience, just "throwing" out hay onto the ground (what i'm assuming) wastes A TON. Our horses walked all over it and blended it into the ground, which made year round mud, until I spent 10 HOURS clearing out a 5'x32' with a tractor.

Try finding plastic apple crates. We use them currently and they are perfect size.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieHuitema said:


> Get a round rubbermaid trashcan. The opening of the drawstring hay nets fits perfectly around the rim, and you can just dump the hay in! That's what I do


If you will look on the previous page you will see a photo of me doing the exact same thing. 

To the OP- "throwing it on the ground" works, but as Kylie said, it wastes a lot. Also, horses can ground it into the ground and still eat it which is not good for them. Slow feeding horses is much better for them. It can make the hay last 6 hours versus 1 hour on the ground. It lowers the risk of ulcers and sand colic and saves you money in saving hay.


----------

